# Mosquito REWARD~!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone happen to have a kind heart and possibly my *Honda generator* that was presumably left at the weigh site at Mosquito Lake on Sat. 7/19

$100 cash for it's working return...I bet on ebay you could flip it for around 800 bills...DANG! 

nip


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Would that be the 9th?. The 19th won't happen for a couple of days


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

whoops  and that's also how you leave behind a $1000 generator 

thanks snake

*REWARD OF $100 for return of Honda i2000U left behind at Mosquito Lake State Park "ball field" area by the stage on JULY 09th*

Contact nip at [email protected]


----------

